# looking for a good algae eater



## neb123

i have a 30gal non planted tank and its starting to get a lot of algae on the glass so i wanted to look into some fish  that will clean this up for me, i wouldnt mind a pleco but i dont want one thats going to get huge, id prefer a fish around 5 inch or less, i also dont really want to spend $40 if its possible, ive also looked into Otocinclus and small sucker cats but it sounds like i need a large group of them and i dont think my tank can hold six more fish? soooooooo any suggestions? what kinds of fish have worked for you in this situation? 
ps im really interested in the hillstream loaches i wouldnt mind getting some of thoose, anyone have info on them?


----------



## Teelie

A group of six or so Otos would do fine in a 30 depending on how many fish you have in there. Hillstream loaches are subtropical and wouldn't do well in a tropical tank. If you want algae gone though, nothing beats a sponge or scraper and doing it by hand.


----------



## Lexus

3 would probably even do it.


----------



## neb123

ya my tank is pretty full i dont know if i could do 6 ocos, but 3 might work, what about a small pleco? anyone know of any smaller species?


----------



## garfieldnfish

Otos will not live long in an unplanted tank. I would not get them unless you plan on buying some plants as well. Hillstream loaches are neat fish but they do not eat algae at all. They eat the microoranisms living on every tank surface so it looks like they eat algae but that is a misconception. And for that reason they need a large tank or you need to feed them some carnivore tablets so they don't starve. Also they prefer cool, fast moving water, a strong filter and current is a must, not an easy fish to keep. I would recommend a bristlenose or rubberlip pleco. Both stay under 5 inches, eat algae all their live, are totally non aggressive (can even be kept with goldfish) and they do well by themselves. The bristlenose needs a piece of driftwood in the tank for digestion, the rubberlip does not. Both are usually sold at most LFSs or they can get them easily.


----------



## Peligrin

If you don't like the looks of the rubberlip or the bristlenose, the butterfly (or flounder) pleco (_Dekeyseria brachyura_: L-168) is pretty neat. These also don't get too big (4-6 inches) and are great with algae (from what I understand). I'm looking to get one myself. People are probably sick of hearing me talk about them!  

They're harder to find and cost about $20, but (again, from what I understand) worth it. Go to www.planetcatfish.com (do a search for L168) or http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/butterflypleco.xml (this link doesn't have pics) and check them out.

Happy searching!


----------



## Teelie

I've been trying in vain to get a trio of L168's but it's next to impossible to find any. At least for me.


----------



## neb123

cool thanks guys, ya i did some research on the hillstream loaches, def not what i was looking for but really cool looking fish, i think im going to the lfs today to check out some plecos, hmmm i have a piece of drift wood in there already but its already been claimed by a few fish


----------



## nyxWild

does any one know of an algae eater that is under 3 inches? or is that not possible. i'm just wondering because i want one for my tank but i dont want a 6 inch one. cheers!


----------



## garfieldnfish

I have had a spotted male bristlenose for over 9 months and he is still only about 3 maybe 3 1/2 inches. I do not believe he gets any bigger. My female of another species of bristlenose has passed the 4 inch mark a little while ago and is still going. But they stay around 5" max.


----------



## neb123

ya so i picked up a rubber lip at the lfs, hes only about 1.5 inches so we will see wat kind of impact he has on this algae


----------



## garfieldnfish

My rubberlip is in a 29 gal and keeps it spotless. There are also 2 SAEs in with him but they prefer fish flakes to working to get their food so my rubberlip has been designated by them to be the janitor and he does not seem to mind. I think you will be pretty happy with your choice. I love mine and I personally think they are cute.


----------



## neb123

ahah ya hes not a bad lookin fish, hes kindof being a dork to my botias, he keeps pushing them out of their hiding spots and wont stay put


----------



## garfieldnfish

He won't hurt them, he's just setting up base camp. Give it a week and things will settle down.


----------

